# ALABAMA ride this saturday



## Duckman (Sep 28, 2012)

Looking for some new places to ride around central alabama. Anyone interested in riding saturday let me know....

I'm Located in Montgomery so anywhere with in a hour or so im down!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/1...aces-ride-listed-state.html?highlight=alabama

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/1...mulberry-creek-alabama.html?highlight=alabama

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/16-lets-go-riding/16536-riders-alabama.html?highlight=alabama

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/1...ide-birmingham-al-area.html?highlight=alabama

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/1...vington-county-alabama.html?highlight=alabama

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/1...ride-evergreen-alabama.html?highlight=alabama

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/16-lets-go-riding/1865-rides-alabama.html?highlight=alabama


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog (Oct 7, 2010)

i can't ride this weekend but i'm alway looking for people to ride with.. if you get the chance check out bogg and boulders in brooklynn alabama..thats in covington county.. its a great place to ride.. there is something for everyone there..


----------



## Duckman (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks yeah grew up down that way but never been. If can get anyting going around here, might take a trip down that way. From what i hear its a little pricey..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

$35


----------



## Duckman (Sep 28, 2012)

Is that just for one rider? I will have my girlfriend riding with me...


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog (Oct 7, 2010)

$35... thursday afternoon untill sunday afternoon.... $10 to enter and $25 per atv/utv...


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

It's $25 for the atv but it's $10 for each day for each person. And I believe it's $10 per person per night to camp too. VERY nice place but also VERY expensive to ride there. And another fee to bring a camper in. LOL If you take a camper there and ride for three days and nights it will cost ya a benjamin.


----------



## Duckman (Sep 28, 2012)

Yeah I say little much time you pay for two people gas,drinks and food...pulse two hours drive time. But I'm ready to try this new Epi clutch kit out!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That's why I haven't been. Cost too much.


----------



## Duckman (Sep 28, 2012)

About to pull in to b&b sure hope its worth the drive and money. Will post pics and comments later.


----------



## Duckman (Sep 28, 2012)

Ok I must say that after spending the day at B&B wish i would had brought a tent. This place is great,, definitley worth the cost. Road all afternoon and all night. We still missed a few trails. Even as dry as its been this place still had plent of mud and deep holes... I'm already planing a trip down in a couple of weeks and bringing a tent!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice. Glad you had a good time. I need to load up and meet you there one weekend.


----------



## Duckman (Sep 28, 2012)

Yeah come on. I might be up your way in a couple of weeks. Looks like i might be going to the Texas A&M game. ROLL TIDE!!! If not will probably headed back down to B&B.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cool


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog (Oct 7, 2010)

let me know when you go and i'll see if i can make it down there and ride with you.. i'm good for a saturday ride..


----------



## Duckman (Sep 28, 2012)

Ok, sounds good...


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2012)

B&B is a sweet place. We go as much as we can. Has something for everyone. I think it is well worth the price. It can't be cheap to keep that place going. Love to see that sportsman in action. How do you like those Mayhems?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah did ya get any pics while you we're there.


----------



## Duckman (Sep 28, 2012)

Well guys i did not get any pics. It was nonstop as soon as I pulled it of the trailer. I never even thought to stop and take pics. Met a few guys from Crestview FL that i think may have taken some pics. Will have to see if i can locate them. As for as the mayhems they did great. They dig extremely hard in the mud and I like being one of only a few running them. Only have two complaints. On the hard trails they are rough riding like riding a tank. And the tallest they make is 28's. It’s not easy trying to fallow guys running 30 and 31's. I was bottoming out on a few holes...


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Ill be planning a trip there after i actually get a day off from work and the wife to replace my front ujoint


----------



## Duckman (Sep 28, 2012)

Lol, we might be headed back down the weekend of the 10th. I"ll know more after this weekend.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

10th? I might could do the 10th. Will have to see.


----------



## Duckman (Sep 28, 2012)

ok guys started a new trend for this weekend ride at boggs and boulders...

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/16-lets-go-riding/20388-boggs-boulder-ride-weekend.html


----------

